

Selfie.js : An angular.js directive for the missing selfie HTML tag - SchizoDuckie
http://schizoduckie.github.io/selfie.js/

======
SchizoDuckie
I created this after inspiration from @iamdevloper on twitter (who is
hilarious b.t.w)

[https://twitter.com/iamdevloper/status/467009473039835136](https://twitter.com/iamdevloper/status/467009473039835136)

